# Pombal exhaust centre?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone out there give me directions, address or GPS co-ordinates (any contact really) for the exhaust centre in Pombal please?

Alternatively, if anyone knows of a similar centre closer to Figueiro Dos Vihhos that'd be even more help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Roady's a Portuguese version of Halfords/Quick fit operated by Intermarche Buzina - ROADY - POMBAL

or Yellow Pages Fire Escapes Pombal | yellowpages.pt  great translation fire escapes = Exhausts which are generally called Escapes

Most places have a local guy, generally with all the equipment to tailor make exhausts, have you asked at a local petrol station or garage? Escapes normally feature in their name, my local man often repairs something for a few €'s that in UK would be replaced.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks..... I took my Jeep for it's IPO inspection yesterday and (as expected) they failed it on the Cobra Thruflo exhausts......... I'd like to try to find a Cobra agent who could quieten them down a tad as part of their claimed lifetime guarantee but don't expect to be successful in that..... in which case, I might have to have a more standard system fitted. 

Cobras are always noisy but mine have lost their fibre soundproofing materials because the engine is so powerful, it spat it all out of the pipes....... I guess if I could find a Cobra agent they could cut the pipes open, fix the problem (under guarantee or otherwise) and put it all back together again.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What I really need is either a Cobra agent or something like a kwik fit euro centre........


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Might be easier and quicker to contact someone like About Us, Exhausts UK, Sheffield, UK and bring bit you need in from UK or contact Cobra and see if they have a Portuguese agent, Roady is a Kwit Fit type place but in CP there are only 2 companies along these lines the others
Pneus Baratos, Peças Auto, Oficina Auto, Autoradio, Revisão Automóvel - Norauto


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Might be easier and quicker to contact someone like About Us, Exhausts UK, Sheffield, UK and bring bit you need in from UK or contact Cobra and see if they have a Portuguese agent, Roady is a Kwit Fit type place but in CP there are only 2 companies along these lines the others
Pneus Baratos, Peças Auto, Oficina Auto, Autoradio, Revisão Automóvel - Norauto


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks..... I emailed Exhaustsuk and Cobra in the US yesterday but haven't had an answer yet...... I also called the number on the link you posted this morning and it's the Pombal Intermarche...... and they didn't know anything about Roady but I'm still working on that one.

I've also just been told there's a place called 'Fabricant Escapes' which is on the same road as the inspection centre where the car was tested...... so that might be my best bet...... and at least I'll be able to find my way to the general area! 

Other suggestions are also welcome though.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks..... I emailed Exhaustsuk and Cobra in the US yesterday but haven't had an answer yet...... I also called the number on the link you posted this morning and it's the Pombal Intermarche...... and they didn't know anything about Roady but I'm still working on that one.

I've also just been told there's a place called 'Fabricant Escapes' which is on the same road as the inspection centre where the car was tested...... so that might be my best bet...... and at least I'll be able to find my way to the general area! 

Other suggestions are also welcome though.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry sites got incorrect info, nearest Roady to you is Leira and Norauto Coimbra, I'd go for local guy


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*exhausts*

hi iv,e just finished working for an extremely competative car parts supplier in uk who use a local company for handmade exhausts at very reasonable prices for full systems.
also for things like water pumps, clutches and so on they will not be beaten or anywhere near on price so if you ever get stuck for anything, i can always put you in touch and even with shipping it would be way way cheaper


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Any contact is worth trying but I think I'd need to get the car and system manufacturer in the same place at the same time to make it work..... but I'd be grateful if you could put me in touch with them and I'll look into what can be done........ to be honest, I'm more interested in quality of product than I am in price.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*parts*



travelling-man said:


> Any contact is worth trying but I think I'd need to get the car and system manufacturer in the same place at the same time to make it work..... but I'd be grateful if you could put me in touch with them and I'll look into what can be done........ to be honest, I'm more interested in quality of product than I am in price.


if i am allowed to do this and i dont know if i am because i dont want to advertise so please block this if not so, the web would be sdl minofirn and the person you need to speak to is called kelvin.
they have access to thousands of main dealer parts and aftermarket but at a fraction of price, but they have the best contacts for full stainless systems built to exact customer preference/spec.
other than that it may have to be something that the inspector will agree to on his own terms?


----------



## chrispenela (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Travelling man,
You could try "Padrilha escapes" in Lousá. Sergio has always sorted any problem I have had. 
Even making me a stainless steel pool cover roller !!
He supplies and fits tow bars too !! Excellent guy.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

chrispenela said:


> Hi Travelling man,
> You could try "Padrilha escapes" in Lousá. Sergio has always sorted any problem I have had.
> Even making me a stainless steel pool cover roller !!
> He supplies and fits tow bars too !! Excellent guy.


I'll give him a try for sure....... do you by any chance have any contact detqils such as phone number/address/GPS co-ordinates etc please? - Anything will help.  ..... Is Sergio an English speaker by any chance?

Noserhodes

Thanks, I'll research that as well. 

I'll be seriously ticked off if I have to lose my beautiful sidepipes!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should put you on his doorstep, it's Av.do Brasil, road with the Hospital on, son speaks English, ask him about his graphite road racing bike 
40° 6'57.44"N 8°14'50.48"W


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'll take a run up there on Monday morning!


----------

